# 2002 Maxima Caliper Sticking



## xMelissax (Jun 24, 2015)

Hello. I have a 2002 Maxima that my front passenger side caliper is sticking on. My husband changed the brakes and caliper today, all to no avail. Does anyone have any ideas?


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Make sure the caliper slider pins are well lubricated with special caliper lub.


----------



## xMelissax (Jun 24, 2015)

They are, thank you.


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

How is it sticking? Dragging brakes or what?


----------



## xMelissax (Jun 24, 2015)

Holding the brake. The first night we noticed it, it was very bad. He practically had the gas to the floor just to get us home. Today, after he's changed the brake/caliper, it isn't constant, but every now and then when I hit the brake, it doesn't want to let up. I hope I explained correctly


----------



## jdg (Aug 27, 2009)

Close enough.
Change the brake line leading to that caliper.
Probably don't hurt to do a complete brake fluid flush either.


----------

